# 5x5x5 : October 30, 2006



## pjk (Oct 30, 2006)

1) R B d r2 D F f' L l2 f2 R2 r d' f F2 d2 L2 F U' R2 F' l r F b2 u2 f' B2 U2 D' F' D' b u' L2 r' U d R' B' l L2 F' U' r F2 D' d' f2 r U' R2 l' d2 F2 u2 F' u d2 R'
2) F2 f L' f d' L u2 L2 F r u2 F' B d2 r' d' r2 u' F U l U' l2 u r2 B' L' U l2 r' B' L F' b L2 r F u' F2 r D2 b d' L2 F B2 L2 R2 U' L D2 l u U f' r d r2 D2 R2
3) B2 u2 l' D F B2 l R' d' u' r L B' U2 R U d' f2 U D' B F2 r2 L' B b D2 L u L2 B2 D f2 d' b B2 L' R d' L l F' D' F2 d f2 L2 B' f2 d2 u f' D' B' r u' b l R F
4) B l u' f2 r' L' f2 B D d' F l' L f l2 r' B R r u2 B2 F r D2 b f' U' u f2 r u' f2 d L2 B2 r' L2 F l L' f l2 r2 u2 b L' l' U2 d2 b L U u2 r' D' r R b u b
5) d2 D B' U f' F L' B2 f' l' u' l2 f2 R2 d2 F' r2 f L2 B f2 l2 D2 L' d2 L l f' l B R L' F l d2 b R2 F2 R2 u' B l U2 f F u R' U' b L R2 u2 f' u' R F L B2 u l'


----------



## Piotr (Oct 31, 2006)

3:38.2 (POP) 2:50.36 2:49.58 (2:45.27)
average: 3min 06.05s
Bad avg. My cube is damaged.


----------

